# Called him, and he doesn't want me?



## WifeNeedHelp (Oct 8, 2012)

I am from (http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/57698-please-save-my-marriage-after-threesome.html).

I managed to secretely get the phone number of the guy who we had threesome with. To be honest, I stole the number from my husband's mobile.

I texted the guy and wrote to him that I'd be interested to meet him and go out together as a date. I don't know why I did this, Is it because am emotionally overwhelmed, Is it just te get back at my husband, or Is it because I missed that man's body.

The dirty a$$hole wrote back to me and telling me he's only interested in sex, he doesn't want anything else.

I feel so bad because I feel I am being used and no one cares about me anymore...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

WHOA. FULL STOP. What you did is beyond inappropriate.

I would suggest you get yourself in to see a counselor ASAP. You have a problem.


----------



## SoulStorm (Jul 17, 2012)

Bad move.
Do you really want to lose your marriage. Are you for real?
You are not interested in another "date". You are looking for another fix or just sex yourself.
You want to call him a dirty a hole for what he sent.
What does this make you for texting him?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah whoa ic sessions. fast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> I feel so bad because I feel I am being used and no one cares about me anymore...


No, you are feeling bad because you aren't getting your way. You either want your H (as you explained in your FIRST thread) or you want this OM to continue seeing you (as you are explaining HERE).

In no scenario are you considering being alone, getting a job, becoming independent and taking care of yourself. First, care about yourself. You are a grown up. Stop feeling that you need a man in your life and start taking action to take care of yourself. Only then will you ever be able to pick up the pieces and move forward with your life.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wait. Let me pop some popcorn. This should be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

WifeNeedHelp said:


> I am from (http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/57698-please-save-my-marriage-after-threesome.html).
> 
> I managed to secretely get the phone number of the guy who we had threesome with. To be honest, I stole the number from my husband's mobile.
> 
> ...


Sh!t in, sh!t out.

You are getting what you deserved. I don't mean about the threesome, that was a joint error, but contacting the sex partner for something more personal? Really? I thought you loved your husband? Does love mean something different to you?

Who exactly is using you? 

Your husband asked if you wanted a threesome and you said yes. Poor choice.

You have your first orgasm during the threesome and your husband falls apart. Duh. That is very understandable.

You then try to hook up with the sex partner for what? Love? Another orgasm? And he tells you hell no! A wise man right there.

Did I get something wrong? Where have you been used? Better question is why are you trying to use them?

May someone have mercy on your soul if your husband finds out you contacted the sex partner.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

this is a bait post!! She(?) is just looking to incite the TAM crowd... And why does the writing style seem familiar


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, another plot twist. I betting the Butler did it with a candlestick in the Ballroom.


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

A bait post? Do we need a creative writing section here?!

/boggle


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

J
b
1
0
0
?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> this is a bait post!! She(?) is just looking to incite the TAM crowd... And why does the writing style seem familiar


I thought the same thing when I saw the first thread. Way too graphic for what we normally see here. I'm chalking this one up to Entertainment.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> J
> b
> 1
> 0
> ...


Well if the next development happens to be that her husband locked her in the shed and "slowly walked away", then yeah


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone reported this or shall I?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Has anyone reported this or shall I?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did. You can too


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Has anyone reported this or shall I?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nooo dont! Let her write. I want to read to read this!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I want a popcorn smilie


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

sigma1299 said:


> I want a popcorn smilie


Just not the old "popcorn trick":rofl: sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We really need that one added to our repertoire.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> J
> b
> 1
> 0
> ...


Must be a legend round these parts..?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


>


THANKS!!!

and yes it does need to be added to our arsenal. I've been asking for about a year


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I did. You can too


How you decide it? I mean, the moment I read 1rst thread I imagined but how do you report someone when all you have is the story/writting stile makes you suspect?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Acabado said:


> How you decide it? I mean, the moment I read 1rst thread I imagined but how do you report someone when all you have is the story/writting stile makes you suspect?


Just hit the report button and say something like "Is this poster for real or are they another troll?"


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

At least I don't have as much invested in this thread as some of JB's. I lost about a hundred posts when the mods finally nuked him.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> At least I don't have as much invested in this thread as some of JB's. I lost about a hundred posts when the mods finally nuked him.


Exactly.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> Wait. Let me pop some popcorn. This should be good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is the seat next to you open cuz I wanna see this one also? BTW, I don't share drinks and popcorn so don't worry about me reaching over to grab your popcorn


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Nooo dont! Let her write. I want to read to read this!


I'm waiting for when we hear about the clowns. :rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

cheatinghubby said:


> Is the seat next to you open cuz I wanna see this one also? BTW, I don't share drinks and popcorn so don't worry about me reaching over to grab your popcorn


What about my raisinettes? Are they safe?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

cheatinghubby said:


> Is the seat next to you open cuz I wanna see this one also? BTW, I don't share drinks and popcorn so don't worry about me reaching over to grab your popcorn


Or are you just happy to see me?:lol:


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

The biggest tell to JB's troll post is that after he gets outted he vanishes and ceases to post, like he did here.

:rofl:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kasler said:


> The biggest tell to JB's troll post is that after he gets outted he vanishes and ceases to post, like he did here.
> 
> :rofl:


You know he's not a bad writer. He should write erotic fiction. He could make a living at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Stop contacting the other guy.

What you really should do is get two other women and the three of you should have a four way with you husband.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Stop contacting the other guy.
> 
> What you really should do is get two other women and the three of you should have a four way with you husband.


To what end? So three woman cannot orgasm? Then her H is going to be even more p!ssed off.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> What about my raisinettes? Are they safe?


Raisinettes are NASTY! So, yes, they are safe!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Put an advert in the navy base. Young woman wants man, likes uniforms.

That might just work!


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Put an advert in the navy base. Young woman wants man, likes uniforms.
> 
> That might just work!


Or craigslist. 


:rofl:


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Wait. Let me pop some popcorn. This should be good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Popcorn is on your way.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> To what end? So three woman cannot orgasm? Then her H is going to be even more p!ssed off.


Ouch! :rofl:


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

A suggesttion. TAM should have section. Called JB creative writing section.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Raisinettes are NASTY! So, yes, they are safe!


Theyr'e like little rodent droppings.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll take the bait, what you should do wifeneedhelp is stop involving yourself in corruptible toxic behavior. You need to have some self respect, so that means NO 3 way with your hubby, no 4 way, no one way streets with another man, PERIOD. Try to salvage what you have left of your shatter marriage or divorce and date freely.

In the meanwhile stop putting yourself out there as a free prostitute because what else did you think the OM wanted? Romance? Love? Hek no!

Do not be so naive, focus on yourself.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Random thoughts...

I suspect this isn't just one perp doing all of the trolling and creative writing... 

It's not uncommon and there are probably many people that do it. I've personally spoken with a 'troll' or two. In fact, I know several regulars here that I suspect post under multiple aliases. As with cheaters, a need is being met and as is common with cronic cheats they get better at avoiding detection.

I think it's kind of twisted, but I understand why. 

I'd be surprised to hear that some regulars here didnt already suspect this.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Doccool?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Odd though this may seem, the only couple I know in real life (as they put it) who are interested in an open marriage are Lithuanian. 

His wife is 56 and looks 36. He doesn't look`that good, tbh!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Doccool?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's one weird site. :scratchhead: Just blows my mind. It's like putting your head in pink n fluffy clouds.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> You know he's not a bad writer. He should write erotic fiction. He could make a living at it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd just like to have a nickel for everytime he wrote...who makes the most money,you or your spouse?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Odd though this may seem, the only couple I know in real life (as they put it) who are interested in an open marriage are Lithuanian.
> 
> His wife is 56 and looks 36. He doesn't look`that good, tbh!


Any guess on who's idea the open marriage was?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Isn't was JB who posted another story of a MFM 3some?
That time he had the role of the husband and described in the same Penthouse like style how in the middle of the deal he could sense the warm... of the bull on his back.
That was just a very few months ago.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Any guess on who's idea the open marriage was?


Oddly enough, they both seems to be about equal in the numbers. Hell. Maybe they keep a score? 

They are a very nice couple. Live next door to us, but are very quiet and good neighbours.


----------

